# Hairy Bikers Ribs Q View



## markuk (Nov 28, 2013)

As promised some photos of The Hairy Bikers' BBQ rib recipe uses a traditional dry rub to flavour these Mississippi-style ribs, before slow cooking them and then finishing them off on the grill with a glossy BBQ sauce. If you're reading this and not tried ribs before and don't fancy firing up the smoker try this and then once it's warmer get smokin' instead 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






[h2]Ingredients[/h2]
2 kg rindless well-trimmed pork ribs
Rub

25 g light soft brown sugar
2 tbsp paprika
1 tbsp sea salt
2 tsp cayenne pepper
2 tsp mustard powder
2 tsp black pepper
2 tsp oregano
Sauce

200 ml ketchup
100 ml water
75 ml cider vinegar
150 g light soft brown sugar
3 tbsp clear honey
2 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
3 garlic cloves, crushed
3 tbsp of rub - bring to boil and simmer for 5 mins and strain out garlic and herbs













P1100108.JPG



__ markuk
__ Nov 28, 2013






Rub ready.... 3 tbsp retained for sauce....













P1100109.JPG



__ markuk
__ Nov 28, 2013






Ribs rubbed(left in containers to save on washing up :)













P1100110.JPG



__ markuk
__ Nov 28, 2013






Oven ready after overnight













P1100111.JPG



__ markuk
__ Nov 28, 2013






A little water.....













P1100112.JPG



__ markuk
__ Nov 28, 2013






Wrapped up tight.... 160C in oven













P1100121.JPG



__ markuk
__ Nov 28, 2013






After 3 hours and turned twice...













P1100122.JPG



__ markuk
__ Nov 28, 2013






Painting on the sauce.....













P1100123.JPG



__ markuk
__ Nov 28, 2013






Ready to go with some wings.....













P1100124.JPG



__ markuk
__ Nov 28, 2013






Happy Mike :)













P1100125.JPG



__ markuk
__ Nov 28, 2013






All gone....

hope you enjoyed that....


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 30, 2013)

Hello Mark.  Looks like a good meal was had by all.  Do I see potato salad in that pic?  Well done.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Nov 30, 2013)

Indeed it was :-)


----------

